# Ignition switch replacement



## edp1963 (Feb 11, 2009)

1993 240sx. My ignition switch will not turn which also prevents the steering column from turning. I think I will need to replace the ignition switch assembly. It looks like I will have to drill out two shear bolts to get the collar off. Does anyone have any information on this? What am I up against?


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

jiggle the fuck out of the steering wheel while trying to turn the key a little.

:balls:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

you dont have to drill them out you can get a dremel and make a groove in it so you can turn them out with a screw driver.


----------

